# Work from home, they said...



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

As if! Not happening in this house, as long as Lua has something to say about it.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm actually working in the office today so can't view the video yet. However, I have been working from home... yeah... the only way I get any work done is if Bristol is in her kennel.


----------

